# My New Coach Gun



## Kibby (Jul 8, 2012)

Just wanted to post a pic of my latest prize, a Stevens 311A side-by-side 12-gauge. I did a full-on resto/recon/transformation to it, and you can follow the progress here:

https://www.ar15.com/forums/t_6_1/367549_Project__Bobbing_a_Side_by_Side____Complete_and_Tested___.html


----------



## bulldog (Jul 8, 2012)

Great job. I'd buy it if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2012)

Just read the whole post on AR15.com. Awesome work man!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Kibby (Jul 9, 2012)

I had this gun in the safe for about 3 years before I got the chance to rebuild it. I'm always looking for a new gun project. Sometimes, as I am going through the used racks at my local gunshop, I'll pick something up with the sole intent of a rebuild. This one was waiting in the wings for a a while. I think my next project (after I am done with my boat) will be an Ithaca M37, which I will parkerize this time.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice!

Buddy has a 311. I think I'll forward this link to him :mrgreen:

He is going to see what the inside of the receiver looked like and freak.. From the outside they were in identical in condition.


----------



## Kibby (Jul 10, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> He is going to see what the inside of the receiver looked like and freak.



Indeed. I've done H&Rs, and NEF shotguns and they weren't this bad.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 10, 2012)

You did a beautiful and very professional job.

I hunt pheasants, so I have a different take on sxs preservation, but you have my congratulations on
such excellent and detailed work.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful shotty!


----------

